# Berlin German Church ramp Game Changer



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I stopped by the new ramp on German Church today. Wow! What a game changer this will be. It opens up the entire west end of Berlin to anglers who until now were unable or unwilling to make the 8/10 mile boat ride from Campgrounds/Bonner to fish this section of water.

Granted, it also opens up the area to rec boaters but those guys wont effect things when it matters most to us fishermen on this part of the lake and that is spring when the water is high and the white bass and walleye run. And as far as summer goes, it will take some much needed pressure from Bonner for the rec boats. 

Currently the water is almost to winter pool and this ramp appears to still be launchable so even when the water is low it can potentially be used.

In the pictures you can see the decent size parking lot for I would say 50 rigs. The pic of the water shows the island that is visible from 225 and in the background you can see the 225 bridge. The ramp is situated behind that island (as shown on the map) and is also visible from 225.

The facility was gated closed so it is not open to the public just yet. I am sure it will be open soon enough. Just got to get a few docks and a port-o-john and we are in business! 

Great job ODNR! (clapping)


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Man that is awesome. I heard about it last year and am so glad its ready for this year. I hate Bonner and all the ramps on the other side of the lake. I only have a 9.9 and love this end of the lake best. big thumbs up to the state on this one.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,t let the water depth fool you, its very shallow there.yep nice ,but I think it,ll be a another bonner rd .trucks broken into , and gear missing it should be a great place to sell props. and they start draw down first week sept.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Love seeing this kind of news. Good pictures too. Excellent recon! Is the area really that bad to where we need to be careful of break ins? I've heard stories but does that relate to more or less of weekend warrior crowds (like myself)? Just curious.


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

those eyes run down that far south on berlin? ive never fished south of 14 bridge just figured it was to shallow down there


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

This 2015 OGF post has reports and pics from fish caught south of Berlin in the river, so they are there. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/berlin-any-walleye-yet.224336/


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

the eyes from berlin lake run clear to the mohoning river[that little creek at the end of rt 62.]


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> don,t let the water depth fool you, its very shallow there.yep nice ,but I think it,ll be a another bonner rd .trucks broken into , and gear missing it should be a great place to sell props. and they start draw down first week sept.


Well one less parking spot to worry about for us.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Outstanding report! Have wanted to fish this area for a long time, but its quite a ways from Less's and while I don't hate Bonner Rd., entirely...wink, wink, Less's is so much better, more or Less. LOL!


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

What is wrong with Bonner road? Been going there for years, never had a problem.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I didn't know they were building a ramp at that end. I used to launch a kayak at Price Rd. and head south to the Deercreek dam area. I did great on crappie back in there. They had a big restricted area due to eagles nesting. Anyone know whether the restricted area is still in effect? There was a big permanent sign in the water.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks to great white trash dope smoking meth heads ,need to irracate them!


bountyhunter said:


> don,t let the water depth fool you, its very shallow there.yep nice ,but I think it,ll be a another bonner rd .trucks broken into , and gear missing it should be a great place to sell props. and they start draw down first week sept.





bountyhunter said:


> don,t let the water depth fool you, its very shallow there.yep nice ,but I think it,ll be a another bonner rd .trucks broken into , and gear missing it should be a great place to sell props. and they start draw down first week sept.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I stopped by the new ramp on German Church today. Wow! What a game changer this will be. It opens up the entire west end of Berlin to anglers who until now were unable or unwilling to make the 8/10 mile boat ride from Campgrounds/Bonner to fish this section of water.
> 
> Granted, it also opens up the area to rec boaters but those guys wont effect things when it matters most to us fishermen on this part of the lake and that is spring when the water is high and the white bass and walleye run. And as far as summer goes, it will take some much needed pressure from Bonner for the rec boats.
> 
> ...


Ooo

Gosh I love to see that... Makes the lake so accessible in all areas with that ramp... Agree with you needing the docks yet, but I also hope they put some trash barrels out too.. Can't believe the amount of trash put by the porta pots on Bonner Rd ramp when they didn't put trash barrels there... We all enjoy new ramps and facilities, but some people just spoil it for us with their trash.. Even if they don't place barrels out, let's ALL take our trash home with us... My wife doesn't pick up after me at home so why would I expect anyone to pick up after me on any lake.. lol.. Respect I think is the key word...!!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! fantastic news! Thanks for the pics.
*I sure hope that the launching docks are L O N G like Mosquito's,,,,, & down wind. 
& Wheel chair accessible.* 
My 2-3 OLD/ FEEBLE fishing friends NEED safe stable docks,,,,,, in order to go boat fishing!

I'll be VERY GLAD to LEAVE that other South end dock, FOREVER! 
Over the years, I've paid ($5) enough times, to buy & replace 'that' JUNK, UNSAFE dock! (you know the one!)

All we need/ IT needs now is a good 'Roach Coach' that sells live bait! (also like Mosquito!) hint ;>) 

THANKS DNR!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Hats off to DNR for sure.

I have been lucky fishing these reservoirs around here.

Technology being what it is, maybe they will put some cameras up.


----------



## JB123 (May 4, 2017)

The
Address
Is
15988 German Church Road, Atwater OH 44201.


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

When will it be open?


----------



## JB123 (May 4, 2017)

It is already open


----------



## WalleyeJoe (Jun 1, 2016)

Might have to check this ramp out Tuesday. So walleye are hitting around these parts? Been looking for em..


----------



## WalleyeJoe (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks pretty good. Now it would be nice for deer creek reservoir to at least have a concrete launch ramp with docks..


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

One negative is that from bridge to bridge the shorelines are chocolate milk due to the new raceway the ramp causes. There is 9' of water at the bottom of the ramp. This ramp will be unusable by September. It's a nice lot and ramp itself. The people on that road that had peace and quiet now have a truck and trailer highway out there front door. But thx Ohio for building a sign marketing how they spent our money! Berlin just became more of a summer time adventure of madness. A peaceful location with limited pressure is now another Bonner rd


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

The ramp is new and all the power boaters think they have found something with the access to that part of the lake. When they tear their outdrives and props up the crowd will thin out. The water is up, when it stops raining and the the water level drops down there will be a lot of damaged out drives and props


----------

